# Baby turned breech at 34 weeks



## Mountain_Mama (May 19, 2008)

I think my baby flipped last night and is now in a breech position. I'm not sure, but it's worrying me. I would be devestated if my VBAC turned into a scheduled section.

I know baby still has time to turn - I'm just looking for info on how much time I have before it's unlikely baby will turn. I am overreacting? Do I have plenty of time for baby to flip back to a head down postion?

Thanks!


----------



## NaturalMama311 (Aug 4, 2008)

I am 36 weeks and baby is still breech! I went for accupuncture on Friday but I think she's still frank breech.....to be confirmed with my MW this afternoon. My MW has been suggesting an external version if she does not turn by 37 weeks but I'm not too keen on the idea of 'forcing' her to turn over. I am just trying to be patient and keep telling myself that she will flip over when she is ready.

I'm certainly no expert but at 34 weeks I wouldn't get too worried about it - if she flipped over last night she definitely has room to flip back over at anytime. My MW told me that after 38 weeks is when the baby will have a much harder time turning over.

I hope both of our babies turn over soon so we can rest easy and enjoy the last weeks of pregnancy! (I personally am a little tired of having a head crammed in my ribs!)







:


----------



## Honey693 (May 5, 2008)

My doctor checks at my appointments now, but she said it doesn't really matter until past 36 weeks. I'm 32 weeks and Smudge is still flipping all over. I would try not to worry if I was you.


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

They're going to tell you that if you hit term breech they'll want to schedule a section for 38-39 weeks because of the "dangers" of going into a labour with a breech. The primary "danger" taht they perceive is that the baby will come out your vagina. Now, personally, I don't see that as a problem.

I had a section for breech and would never do so again - it's not a medical indication for surgery, even if you're vbac too, these factors do not combine to create "more" risk.

Babies can and do turn in labour and up to delivery. Because of the "horrible danger" that you might just push that baby out, they're going to want to schedule you early. However, IMO that robs you & baby of time in which baby could turn. If you're not comfortable with vaginal breech delivery and plan to proceed with surgery, you can still do this after going into labour, and at least you'll have the satisfaction of knowing that you gave babe every possible chance to turn. They will tell you that this increases your risk of infection, however for *me* this was inconsequential when waiting for labour instead meant that I might get a vaginal birth.

If you do want a vaginal breech delivery, or if you don't know what you want, you need to do some research. The peer-reviewed research papers regarding the safety of vaginal breech vs. c/s for breech are on my website (in my sig). Bottom line is that the risks are at about the same "level" between vaginal and surgical breech delivery, but they aren't the same as each other. The baby is at slightly higher risk of short-term injury in vaginal breech birth, but by two years old there is no health difference whatsover between vaginal and c/s babes. In surgery, especially repeat surgery, YOUR risks of serious (permanent) injuries or complications, or death, are much higher. So you need to really check it out and decide which set of risks are more appropriate for YOU and YOUR family. It is YOUR decision whether or not to have surgery for breech. Please do not permit your CP to make this decision "for" you, or bully you into a decision that suits them but isn't right for your situation. They only see you for 6 weeks post partum; no matter how "nice" your CP is, your birth is not important to them, and most of them feel that a surgical birth is no big deal. But you live with your birth experiences and consequences forever. Therefore YOU call the shots, and this is no time to be "nice" and not inconvenience everybody.


----------



## lava mama (Jan 2, 2007)

My baby turned breech around that same time and I decided at about 36 weeks to go to a chiropractor certified in the Webster technique. (You can find a practitioner at www.icpa4kids.com.) The baby's head was underneath the right side of my ribs when I went in, and by the next morning the head was down by my right hip! It took one more adjustment to get his/her head into my pelvis, and I've been going back weekly to get "tuned up" so we can make sure the baby stays head down.

I would really recommend going to a chiropractor who is certified in this technique. I'm so glad I found one and I'm even more glad that the baby turned because of it!


----------



## Mountain_Mama (May 19, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lava mama* 
My baby turned breech around that same time and I decided at about 36 weeks to go to a chiropractor certified in the Webster technique. (You can find a practitioner at www.icpa4kids.com.) The baby's head was underneath the right side of my ribs when I went in, and by the next morning the head was down by my right hip! It took one more adjustment to get his/her head into my pelvis, and I've been going back weekly to get "tuned up" so we can make sure the baby stays head down.

I would really recommend going to a chiropractor who is certified in this technique. I'm so glad I found one and I'm even more glad that the baby turned because of it!

Going tonight! Thanks!


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mountain_Mama* 
I think my baby flipped last night and is now in a breech position. I'm not sure, but it's worrying me. I would be devestated if my VBAC turned into a scheduled section.

I know baby still has time to turn - I'm just looking for info on how much time I have before it's unlikely baby will turn. I am overreacting? Do I have plenty of time for baby to flip back to a head down postion?

Currently 37 weeks with my first, I'm no expert by any means. But I wanted to ask if this is your first or a later baby for you. I understand that first time babies 'engage' much earlier - for example, my baby has been engaged for a while (head down in a good position) and my CP says the position will not change. But second or third time babies usually float right up until the last minute and so if this is your situation, it's my understanding there's a good chance the position could change, especially if you work on it.

Nonetheless, the OBs seem to go ahead and just schedule the sections rather than advising Moms as to how to get the position to change. A friend recently had a section for this reason and her CP apparently never even mentioned the possibility that she could get her baby to change positions


----------



## Kristin88 (Sep 9, 2008)

I am a little over 37 weeks and found out yesterday that my baby is Frank Breech.
My OB told me of ways to get baby to turn but I have a feeling he wont be turning anytime soon. He was head down and ready to go at 32 weeks then did a quick flip flop and has been frank breech ever since.

Dont worry too much as you do still have some time. Try getting on all 4's and doing pelvic rocks. Thats what my OB advised me to do.

Good luck!


----------



## Materfamilias (Feb 22, 2008)

My baby was breech at 34 weeks and turned at 36. My mw said she would worry at 36 weeks about trying to turn her back around.
I know it's worrisome! Hope your baby turns without incident!


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

At 34 weeks you have lots of time, so try not to worry.









Also, as robinna said, you CAN still have a perfectly normal breech birth, even if you're a VBAC. (I wasn't a VBAC, but I had my first baby breech, naturally, and it was great - the story is in my sig.)

Here are a bunch of breech-related links that might help:

http://gentlebirth.org/archives/breech.html#Approaches
http://www.breechbabies.com/turning.htm
http://www.beautiful-births.com/cont...es/breech.html
http://web.mac.com/breechbirth/iWeb/Site/Welcome.html
http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/breech.htm
http://www.birthinternational.com/ar.../andrea13.html


----------



## Robinna (Aug 11, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hapersmion* 
At 34 weeks you have lots of time, so try not to worry.









Also, as robinna said, you CAN still have a perfectly normal breech birth, even if you're a VBAC. (I wasn't a VBAC, but I had my first baby breech, naturally, and it was great - the story is in my sig.)

Here are a bunch of breech-related links that might help:

http://gentlebirth.org/archives/breech.html#Approaches
http://www.breechbabies.com/turning.htm
http://www.beautiful-births.com/cont...es/breech.html
*http://web.mac.com/breechbirth/iWeb/Site/Welcome.html*
http://www.radmid.demon.co.uk/breech.htm
http://www.birthinternational.com/ar.../andrea13.html

That link doesn't work anymore hon, the site moved - it is now www.breechbirth.ca


----------



## hapersmion (Jan 5, 2007)

Oh, I wondered why I didn't have your site in my links anymore!







I knew I used to have it! Thanks.


----------



## Mountain_Mama (May 19, 2008)

well - good news, baby is still head down, just in a posterior position. Thank-you for all of the information, I'm going to bookmark the links for girlfriends with breech babes.

Thanks!


----------

